
Free Deep Learning Mini-Course - juanorozcov
I recently finished writing a course-like article series based on &#x27;Grokking Deep Learning&#x27;. I tried to explain the main ideas in the most straightforward way I could and also provide code samples to illustrate every scenario. The series has 11 articles in total:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brainstobytes.com&#x2F;deep-learning-basics-introduction&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brainstobytes.com&#x2F;deep-learning-basics-estimation&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brainstobytes.com&#x2F;deep-learning-basics-hot-cold-learning&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brainstobytes.com&#x2F;deep-learning-basics-gradient-descent&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brainstobytes.com&#x2F;deep-learning-basics-generalized-gradient-descent-i&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brainstobytes.com&#x2F;deep-learning-basics-generalized-gradient-descent-ii&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brainstobytes.com&#x2F;deep-learning-basics-correlation&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brainstobytes.com&#x2F;deep-learning-basics-intermediate-layers-and-backpropagation&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brainstobytes.com&#x2F;deep-learning-basics-keras-tutorial&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brainstobytes.com&#x2F;deep-learning-basics-regularization&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.brainstobytes.com&#x2F;deep-learning-basics-moving-forward&#x2F;<p>I thought it could help motivate someone to get started with deep learning or revisit some of the basic ideas, so I&#x27;ll leave them here hoping it will help someone.<p>Thank you!
======
juanorozcov
I will leave the links for clicking here:

[https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-
introduct...](https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-
introduction/)

[https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-
estimatio...](https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-estimation/)

[https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-hot-
cold-...](https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-hot-cold-
learning/)

[https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-
gradient-...](https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-gradient-
descent/)

[https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-
generaliz...](https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-generalized-
gradient-descent-i/)

[https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-
generaliz...](https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-generalized-
gradient-descent-ii/)

[https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-
correlati...](https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-correlation/)

[https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-
intermedi...](https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-intermediate-
layers-and-backpropagation/)

[https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-keras-
tut...](https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-keras-tutorial/)

[https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-moving-
fo...](https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-moving-forward/)

[https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-
regulariz...](https://www.brainstobytes.com/deep-learning-basics-
regularization/)

